# Update for voice search...



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I may be wrong but...I can't remember the last time Google updated voice search but.. found it rather funny that they updated it the day apple came out with Siri... but, I hate the iPhone!


----------



## Doc (Jul 18, 2011)

9/19 was the last one is believe.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

They probably made an update because there was some sort of virus in it. Two days ago every time I used it to type text it would always type crazy stuff such as, "oh yeah baby" and, "I crapped myself"

Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.23


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Doc said:


> 9/19 was the last one is believe.


In the market for me it shows the last update was June 21, 2011 Version 2.1.4


as_daylight_dies said:


> They probably made an update because there was some sort of virus in it. Two days ago every time I used it to type text it would always type crazy stuff such as, "oh yeah baby" and, "I crapped myself"
> Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.23


I had this same issue. While driving I used it and sent my mom a not so friendly son text. Hard to explain that one. lol


----------

